# Please Critique "Da Pookins"



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

I've always wanted to post a few pics of Elsa to get some "offical" critiques on her conformation. So, she gave me a somewhat decent natural stack out in the backyard and I got a good head shot today.

Please let me know. My observations are that she is down a bit in the pasterns (and yes, it makes her a bit clumsy just like her mom!), she has quite the rooster-looking gullet, and I've always thought her tail set is a bit off. (ETA: Our backyard is a very slight slope, so I think she almost looks low in the withers here...I should have straightened the pic, but I didn't...just as an FYI)

I think she has a great masculine looking head, super good pigment, alert eyes, and overall decent structure...for one of those working line dawgs.

Know nothing about her history. She was found as a stray in Rochester.



















Thanks in advance!


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

Overall her structure is really very nice...she is beautiful! The thing that caught my eye is that her legs seem a bit short in proportion to her body. Her pasterns look fine to me but maybe it's just because the picture was taken on an angle.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks! I never really noticed that her legs are stubby...but you're right (at least in reference to her long long body...surprisingly she kicks butt at the weave poles!).

Maybe not totally down in the pasterns, but she has always seemed kind of flat footed to me. Like she never wears her front nails down at all because it seems almost like she's walking on her heels.


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

That's crazy that such a gorgeous GSD was found as a stray here, she's definitely the type of dog that I like to see. Nice solid build, beautiful coloring.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

this is a beautiful little female. Her head is not masculine . Very nice feminine expression. Good body length , not at all long. Good colour, pigment , coat , tail set , natural whither set, even her pastern seems okay. She does seem to have a flat foot , with long and open toes, needs more padding for long distance work. Where she needs improvement is the length of the lower leg from pastern to knee. She would be clumsy because she would be running down hill. That is not going to change on her . Other than the short forelimb she looks like my "Case".
Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

The downhill photo makes her look very heavy in the front. Very strong head (she almost looks like a male). Flat withers, but otherwise a very good topline with good placement of a nice long croup. Good angulation in front, very good in the rear. Yes, she has very short legs and I would like to see much tighter feet. Good color and pigment.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

VomBlack said:


> That's crazy that such a gorgeous GSD was found as a stray here, she's definitely the type of dog that I like to see. Nice solid build, beautiful coloring.


I know! It is hard to believe. Every once in awhile you get those true diamond in the roughs! Funny, though...she didn't even look like a GSD when she got picked up. Her coat was so gross and she was blowing it, so she almost looked part Husky...I almost refused to go look at her (sorry, hate huskies!), but my husband twisted my arm. Once I saw her in person, it was obvious to see she was definitely a GSD, but boy am I glad he convinced me to go!

_______________

Thanks for the comments everyone! There were always those little things that bugged me about her conformation that I didn't quite know how to much into correct dog-slang terms or quite put my finger on. Appreciate it! I love my stubby legged little girl!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

GSDElsa said:


> I've always wanted to post a few pics of Elsa to get some "offical" critiques on her conformation. So, she gave me a somewhat decent natural stack out in the backyard and I got a good head shot today.
> 
> Please let me know. My observations are that she is down a bit in the pasterns (and yes, it makes her a bit clumsy just like her mom!), she has quite the rooster-looking gullet, and I've always thought her tail set is a bit off. (ETA: Our backyard is a very slight slope, so I think she almost looks low in the withers here...I should have straightened the pic, but I didn't...just as an FYI)
> 
> ...


Wondering why I can't see your photos


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Photobucket is being crazy, I dunno....the website has been down for almost a day at least for my account. I go to sign on and see my pics and it gives me the message you're seeing.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

The downhill picture is unfortunate. Try getting a level one. She has slightly short forearms but long upper arms to compensate. She looks very powerful. You are lucky to have such a great looking dog.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

she's gorgeous)) I'd take her


----------

